# 420 idling problems.



## loganjude (Jun 9, 2013)

I Have a 2013 420 rancher. When I got it had a snorkel that was 1.5 in out of the air box then 2in. Right after the box. I decided to redo them. I did 1.5in out of the air box then went to 2in near the front fender all the way up. It ran perfect. About two weeks later I had some free time so I decided to seal up the air box. After sealing it and letting it dry I put my hand on the snorkel to see if it was sealed. It was so it died. When I restarted it, it was idling up and down. Its been doing this ever since. If I cover the snorkel with my hand a certain way it'd idle correct. I opened the air box. Cleaned the filter still the same thing. Also checked the throttle. I'm being told its the idle air control valve. I'm not sure. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## jersmith (Feb 5, 2014)




----------

